# Styrofoam decoration and heatmat



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I'm venturing into the world of Viv decoration and want to build a habitat with some hides etc out of styrofoam/polystyrene as one big feature. I imagine it will cover quite a bit of ground space in the viv with lots of space on top for my lizard to explore and chill out. 

As the lizard is a Leo, i use a heatmat. I was just looking for advice as to using heatmats with this kind of decoration?

Do i need to maybe make a platform so the heatmat isnt covered too much by the foam ? I cant imagine the foam being a good conductor of the heat so should i try and restrict the majority of the structure to the cool side of the viv? I've seen youtube videos where the foam covers the whole viv but there is a massive cave over the heatmat, which has a slate tile as subtrate. Is this advised?

This is the sort of end product i'm looking to produce but i cant see how the heatmat would penetrate it:


----------



## woofay (Feb 12, 2012)

i take no credit for the pic.

cheers

Joe


----------

